# Newbie Writer Taking Requests



## T-Fox (May 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/737456/

Like the journal says, I'm new to writing, but what little I have done, my friends say I'm good. Either way, I'm looking to do one shot stories. You send me what you want in the story, and I give it my best shot. What I will and won't do is in the journal. Please, send me a note in the main FA page, otherwise, odds are I won't get it here. I don't check here very often at all.

~T-Fox

EDIT: If this is in the wrong forum, I'm sorry. This just looked like the right place to put this.


----------



## bluewulf1 (May 12, 2009)

I've had this idea stuck in my head for a long time. hopefully you can make a good storyline from it.

The story is about a boy and a girl who's families have lived together on the boarder of a country for most of their lives. Just as they are starting to fall in love with each other, war between the two countries splits them apart, and they become soldiers in the armies standing between them. At a certain part in the war, they meet each other and recognize each other instantly. At that point, they have to make a major decision, kill eachother for the pride of the country they've come to honor, or try to stop the war that tore them apart.

I purposely left this story open-ended.Insert details where desired. Please excuse if i posted this to you the wrong way.


----------



## T-Fox (May 12, 2009)

Not a problem! ^^

I'm still watching both topics like a hound. x3

Any more specifics, or is that the whole thing? And one thing I need to know, would you like to make the story revolve around furs, or humans? If furs, what species? >.>

Thanks, btw. ^^


----------



## Gavrill (May 12, 2009)

I'll trade stories if you want. 

My story: A blind bat-furry who uses echolocation to get around, and his friends try to solve the problem with something else since they hate the clicking noise, but eventually accept him after a few tries.

Have any stories you'd like me to try?


----------



## T-Fox (May 12, 2009)

Um, I really don't have any stories I'd like you to try.

And guys, I'd really prefer it if you noted me at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/joimbob. I'll take on your story no problem, but for the specifics, shoot me a message here.

Edit: Or you could IM me. I really wanna do all your guys stories. I just don't check these forums all that much. =P


----------

